# How the Dawgs really feel



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 16, 2016)

Look at that fear


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2016)

daily volsux&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 16, 2016)

That coon dog would tear that lazy bulldog a new one. Well tear it shreds anyhow.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 16, 2016)

Poor Uga is already limping, looks like Neyland Stadium claimed the ACL of another dawg.


----------



## Horns (Jun 16, 2016)

I think this heat has made all the Vols even more delirious


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 16, 2016)

How the Vol mutt truly feels...


----------



## riprap (Jun 16, 2016)

He don't want fleas.


----------



## bsanders (Jun 16, 2016)

It's pity for the coon that's on ugas face............"I know buddy, I'd hate those colors too."


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 16, 2016)

Smokey ain't nothing but a stank, flea-infested, retarded, ugly ol', inbred, coon dog! 

Y'all wish he was as famous.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 16, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Smokey ain't nothing but a stank, flea-infested, retarded, ugly ol', inbred, coon dog!
> 
> Y'all wish he was as famous.



Pssh. English Bulldogs aren't worth their weight in gold.  If your into fat,  lazy, 5 steps away from a heart attack, and a bark that sounds like a cat hacking up a hair ball then. ... Well,  have at it.  I'd rather have a running,  jumping, hunting buddy,  tracking machine. With a bawling that could make a grown man cry.  Not to mention.  It's actually relevant to  Tennessee history. Unlike lions,  tigers, elephants, and bulldogs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pssh. English Bulldogs aren't worth their weight in gold.  If your into fat,  lazy, 5 steps away from a heart attack, and a bark that sounds like a cat hacking up a hair ball then. ... Well,  have at it.  I'd rather have a running,  jumping, hunting buddy,  tracking machine. With a bawling that could make a grown man cry.  Not to mention.  It's actually relevant to  Tennessee history. Unlike lions,  tigers, elephants, and bulldogs.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> That coon dog would tear that lazy bulldog a new one. Well tear it shreds anyhow.



Either a) you done got some of that bad radiator shine they make up in Tennessee or b) you are crazier than a peach orchard bore.

Ain't no floppy eared dumb coon dog gonna best no bulldawg.

That bulldawg is look at that stupid dawg with concern about how the folks gonna feel when he be dead and gone!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pssh. English Bulldogs aren't worth their weight in gold.  If your into fat,  lazy, 5 steps away from a heart attack, and a bark that sounds like a cat hacking up a hair ball then. ... Well,  have at it.  I'd rather have a running,  jumping, hunting buddy,  tracking machine. With a bawling that could make a grown man cry.  Not to mention.  It's actually relevant to  Tennessee history. Unlike lions,  tigers, elephants, and bulldogs.




Stupid people make stupid statements.  Only proves stupidity!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pssh. English Bulldogs aren't worth their weight in gold.  If your into fat,  lazy, 5 steps away from a heart attack, and a bark that sounds like a cat hacking up a hair ball then. ... Well,  have at it.  I'd rather have a running,  jumping, hunting buddy,  tracking machine. With a bawling that could make a grown man cry.  Not to mention.  It's actually relevant to  Tennessee history. Unlike lions,  tigers, elephants, and bulldogs.



Funny how you say "relevant" when you dumb Vols play Rocky Top that has nothing to do with your University.. Hypocrisy at it's finest..

You call UGA a mutt, but his poop is worth more than the blood line of that inbred hound you guys have..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2016)

browning slayer said:


> funny how you say "relevant" when you dumb vols play rocky top that has nothing to do with your university.. Hypocrisy at it's finest..
> 
> You call uga a mutt, but his poop is worth more than the blood line of that inbred hound you guys have..



&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how you say "relevant" when you dumb Vols play Rocky Top that has nothing to do with your University.. Hypocrisy at it's finest..
> 
> You call UGA a mutt, but his poop is worth more than the blood line of that inbred hound you guys have..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how you say "relevant" when you dumb Vols play Rocky Top that has nothing to do with your University.. Hypocrisy at it's finest..
> 
> You call UGA a mutt, but his poop is worth more than the blood line of that inbred hound you guys have..



Slayer, Slayer, Slayer...... That was weak,  I expected much more from you.  And everyone knows Rocky Top is our unofficial fight song,  but the relevancy is that,  Rocky Top is in TENNESSEE. It only makes sense for the University of Tennessee to play a song about. .......Tennessee..... Though it is metaphorical.

And that 12" drool walking, ball of fat, and eye boogers couldn't fill Smokeys roll on game day.  Much less in the life of a dog.

He sits on ice in a dog house to keep from stroking out. .. Worthless mutt


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Either a) you done got some of that bad radiator shine they make up in Tennessee or b) you are crazier than a peach orchard bore.
> 
> Ain't no floppy eared dumb coon dog gonna best no bulldawg.
> 
> That bulldawg is look at that stupid dawg with concern about how the folks gonna feel when he be dead and gone!



Today's bulldogs don't stand a chance.  They've falling a long ways from their purpose of bull baiting in the British Isles of the 13th century. Knowing  more times than not,  those poor dogs were tossed, stomped and killed by bulls.

However hound dogs blood ain't been washed out for centuries, upon centuries. They still do what they are intended to do.  Honorary, courageous, athletic tracking machines. Coons ain't all they face,  they are often used in tracking lions, bears, and hogs, etc. They know no fear.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Slayer, Slayer, Slayer...... That was weak,  I expected much more from you.  And everyone knows Rocky Top is our unofficial fight song,  but the relevancy is that,  Rocky Top is in TENNESSEE. It only makes sense for the University of Tennessee to play a song about. .......Tennessee..... Though it is metaphorical.
> 
> And that 12" drool walking, ball of fat, and eye boogers couldn't fill Smokeys roll on game day.  Much less in the life of a dog.
> 
> He sits on ice in a dog house to keep from stroking out. .. Worthless mutt



Weak? That's what you Vols always say when faced with this little thing called "Facts".. 

And as far as worth.. I know you think he's worthless but that Dawg's yearly grocery bill is more than you make in a year.. 

The only thing that is worthless is the mutt you have in Knoxville. You talk about that dog being a hunter and all. Sorry to break the news to you, that dog sits in a kennel, is fed Costco brand dog food and wouldn't know the 1st thing about being a working dog. I will give him 1 thing though. He's the smartest thing in Orange on gameday!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Weak? That's what you Vols always say when faced with this little thing called "Facts"..
> 
> And as far as worth.. I know you think he's worthless but that Dawg's yearly grocery bill is more than you make in a year..
> 
> The only thing that is worthless is the mutt you have in Knoxville. You talk about that dog being a hunter and all. Sorry to break the news to you, that dog sits in a kennel, is fed Costco brand dog food and wouldn't know the 1st thing about being a working dog. I will give him 1 thing though. He's the smartest thing in Orange on gameday!



Youre wrong there. He actually does hunt some on the property he came from/bred at. My ex gf has smokey 10s brother from same litter. So I knew the lady well that raised smokey 10 and the university gets him back there a lot. Uga couldn't run one gasser before dying much less every score and pregame and haltime laps around the field smokey makes. Now he is pampered more so than anyone heres dog just like any other university mascot but to see hes uga pampered is just false.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 17, 2016)

I think the Volsux wins the dog mascot debate - just look at the mortality rates between the two. uga XXXIV is so inbred we will be looking at XXXV here soon. And neither want anything to do with Yellow Jackets.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Weak? That's what you Vols always say when faced with this little thing called "Facts"..
> 
> And as far as worth.. I know you think he's worthless but that Dawg's yearly grocery bill is more than you make in a year..
> 
> The only thing that is worthless is the mutt you have in Knoxville. You talk about that dog being a hunter and all. Sorry to break the news to you, that dog sits in a kennel, is fed Costco brand dog food and wouldn't know the 1st thing about being a working dog. I will give him 1 thing though. He's the smartest thing in Orange on gameday!



Your way off. Smokey X was the beginning of a new bloodline from 1-9. Born and bred in Tennessee, purple ribbon, champion hunting,  and bench show pedigree. Animal planet actually did a segment on the breed and chose Smokey X's breeders ranch and dogs for the show. And as yota mentioned, he does not live in a kennel. He lives with the Hudson family,  but during home game weeks,  he stays with UT's Alpha Gamma Rho fraternity for the weekend. Even celebritis get their dogs from that lineage. Including Eric Berry and the one he got for his father

Watch “THIS IS TENNESSEE: ERIC BERRY” on Vimeo: https://vimeo.com/49488125


That's the facts Jack.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

And here's a fitting painting for this year's SEC run. Smokeys on the trail


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Once sniffed out,  they've been defeated


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

Ive been to the farm a few times and the ex was there when EB came n got his daddies dog. I think theirs is one litter after smokey 10 but I forget..same parents though. Yes they are legit hunting dogs and he comes from a great line. The smokeys previous were more pampered as a particular family bred them so they kinda wanted to stay in bidness with the school..but they were from outta state so the schools asked why are we getting our mascot from nc haha. My ex's looks almost identical to smokey 10 its crazy. Same mask and all. Uga is raised in an air conditioned room from birth so you cant really compare the two breeds. I know you are smarter than that slayer and just doing it to please your pals 6 and horns but this isn't 7th grade you can speak with some truth every now and then haha.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

Also was up there when they were a pup and the school came n got 10 we were pickin up ol banjo! Miss that dog..more than the ex haha.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Like this one too


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Also was up there when they were a pup and the school came n got 10 we were pickin up ol banjo! Miss that dog..more than the ex haha.




Me and the wife will probably get one from her soon. I'm just really fond of Dobermans right now.

Once I get one,  I'll probably get into coon hunting and use it for tracking deer. Just thinking about hearing that bawl gets me excited lol

If you hear of anything,  let me know


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Me and the wife will probably get one from her soon. I'm just really fond of Dobermans right now.
> 
> Once I get one,  I'll probably get into coon hunting and use it for tracking deer. Just thinking about hearing that bawl gets me excited lol
> 
> If you hear of anything,  let me know



I havnt kept up with the lady much since we split the ex was her friend not me. But I will tell ya her line to me sounds better than any ive heard around here and ive hunted some. Get one!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

Another fact is you could chain smokey to a tree to live outside and hed do just fine..his parents actually live outside. But if you chained uga to a tree today hed be dead before 6pm. I bet his parents were raised indoors. No contest on breed toughness.

Also fact cant believe its this slow we are arguing dog breeds. Gotta love the offseason.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Me and the wife will probably get one from her soon. I'm just really fond of Dobermans right now.
> 
> Once I get one,  I'll probably get into coon hunting and use it for tracking deer. Just thinking about hearing that bawl gets me excited lol
> 
> If you hear of anything,  let me know



Oh and I bet her prices have doubled haha.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pssh. English Bulldogs aren't worth their weight in gold.  If your into fat,  lazy, 5 steps away from a heart attack, and a bark that sounds like a cat hacking up a hair ball then. ... Well,  have at it.  I'd rather have a running,  jumping, hunting buddy,  tracking machine. With a bawling that could make a grown man cry.  Not to mention.  It's actually relevant to  Tennessee history. Unlike lions,  tigers, elephants, and bulldogs.



My my my, what a pathetic display of jealousy.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Another fact is you could chain smokey to a tree to live outside and hed do just fine..his parents actually live outside. But if you chained uga to a tree today hed be dead before 6pm. I bet his parents were raised indoors. No contest on breed toughness.
> 
> Also fact cant believe its this slow we are arguing dog breeds. Gotta love the offseason.



I know,  right?  I posted a pic just for fun and it turned into this. As much as I'd like,  it's hard to ignore Slayer. If no one would respond, he would only think he's defeated everyone lol A legend in his own mind,  I tell ya.

I'll admit,  it is fun poking, arguing and proving him at times


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh and I bet her prices have doubled haha.



Oh yeah,  but as a UT fan,  sharing that lineage would be sweet though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My my my, what a pathetic display of jealousy.



Eh I could never be jealous of uga. I actually hate dogs and owners of said dogs who are lap dogs/worthless. And to me if a dog has to sit on ice WITH an ac in a dog house its so far beyond worthless I could never be jealous.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh yeah,  but as a UT fan,  sharing that lineage would be sweet though.



When my two Australian cattle dogs die off I will consider getting one from her.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Eh I could never be jealous of uga. I actually hate dogs and owners of said dogs who are lap dogs/worthless. And to me if a dog has to sit on ice WITH an ac in a dog house its so far beyond worthless I could never be jealous.



Actually I was referencing all of the other animals he listed that he's apparently scared of.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2016)

UGA ain't no sissy like that scaredy-cat Smokey!

UGA going in for the kill, son!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Today's bulldogs don't stand a chance.  They've falling a long ways from their purpose of bull baiting in the British Isles of the 13th century. Knowing  more times than not,  those poor dogs were tossed, stomped and killed by bulls.
> 
> However hound dogs blood ain't been washed out for centuries, upon centuries. They still do what they are intended to do.  Honorary, courageous, athletic tracking machines. Coons ain't all they face,  they are often used in tracking lions, bears, and hogs, etc. They know no fear.




I didn't know the ignorance contest was today, but you are sure to get a trophy!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

You don't see it but after that incident they immediately filled a kiddy pool up with ice and ran a fan behind a block of ice just to save his life. He hadn't moved that much his whole life. They say he almost died for real from that.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And here's a fitting painting for this year's SEC run. Smokeys on the trail



Only fitting picture would be of smokey dead as a doornail with his 4 stiff legs sticking up ... just like so many year before.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> use it for tracking deer.



Sounds to me like you need a class in "shooting"..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I didn't know the ignorance contest was today, but you are sure to get a trophy!



Explain


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds to me like you need a class in "shooting"..



He uses handmade bow and handmade arrow..prolly only pushes 40 fps. But he likes the old school back to ancestors feel so it takes a bit of tracking.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Eh I could never be jealous of uga. I actually hate dogs and owners of said dogs who are lap dogs/worthless. And to me if a dog has to sit on ice WITH an ac in a dog house its so far beyond worthless I could never be jealous.



I had a Jack Russell who whooped a Rottweiler.  Saw it with my own eyes.  You can't whoop what you can't touch.

The best breed of dog?  A mutt.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> his parents actually live outside.



I thought everyone parents live outside in 10rc?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lol@all of these Ga fans trying build up Uga. They can't even say anything,  but "your stupid"


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I had a Jack Russell who whooped a Rottweiler.  Saw it with my own eyes.  You can't whoop what you can't touch.
> 
> The best breed of dog?  A mutt.



My parents have a jr and that guy is legit mean haha. Ive seen him tear up cats and a couple cotton mouths like it aint nothing. Poor guys 14 now cant hear a thing and cant hardly see.
You are right I think best dog is a mutt..and a rescued one at that.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol@all of these Ga fans trying build up Uga. They can't even say anything,  but "your stupid"



What else is there to say?  Y'all all sound like a bunch of kids on the playground arguing who Pokemon would win in a fight.

A Seminole Indian with a spear would make short work of either and a Hurricane would blow us all away.  Has nothing to do with the result on the field.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol@all of these Ga fans trying build up Uga. They can't even say anything,  but "your stupid"



What is there to say? You guys are arguing a pointless point. Everyone knows UGA is worth more! He's one of the top 2 mascots in College Football. 

http://fanindex.usatoday.com/2015/11/21/the-top-10-best-mascots-in-college-football/

http://college.usatoday.com/2014/12/17/the-10-best-mascots-in-college-football/


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You are right I think best dog is a mutt..and a rescued one at that.



The two I have now are both rescues.  I don't mean I went to the shelter and paid for a dog.  I picked one up beside the road because the dog catcher was there and the other was dropped in my yard.  Both are terrier mixes.

A wise man once told me, "If Jack Russells were the size of a Rottweiler, we'd have to kill them all."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He uses handmade bow and handmade arrow..prolly only pushes 40 fps. But he likes the old school back to ancestors feel so it takes a bit of tracking.



I thought it was because he's broke..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What is there to say? You guys are arguing a pointless point. Everyone knows UGA is worth more! He's one of the top 2 mascots in College Football.
> 
> http://fanindex.usatoday.com/2015/11/21/the-top-10-best-mascots-in-college-football/
> 
> http://college.usatoday.com/2014/12/17/the-10-best-mascots-in-college-football/



As much as I get irritated with UGA's fans.  I can't help but love Uga.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Also fact cant believe its this slow we are arguing dog breeds. Gotta love the offseason.



Most activity the board has seen all week!

I could always go back into the fishing forum and make fun of how you can't catch fish.. 

Seriously, did you figure out why your lower unit is leaking? I'm still guessing seals!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I thought it was because he's broke..



I don't understand why you would shoot any animal with a weapon that you know you'll have to track it.  I hunt for meat.  I want the deer to suffer as little as possible.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Most activity the board has seen all week!
> 
> I could always go back into the fishing forum and make fun of how you can't catch fish..
> 
> Seriously, did you figure out why your lower unit is leaking? I'm still guessing seals!



Oh, now y'all friends.  Get a room.....in 4X4's trailer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't understand why you would shoot any animal with a weapon that you know you'll have to track it.  I hunt for meat.  I want the deer to suffer as little as possible.



Some folks aren't allowed to purchase firearms..


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Oh, now y'all friends.  Get a room.....in 4X4's trailer.



Yeah, what's up with all that? We may have to boot him out of the Dawg Nation if he gonna be showing some concern for a Vol.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What is there to say? You guys are arguing a pointless point. Everyone knows UGA is worth more! He's one of the top 2 mascots in College Football.
> 
> http://fanindex.usatoday.com/2015/11/21/the-top-10-best-mascots-in-college-football/
> 
> http://college.usatoday.com/2014/12/17/the-10-best-mascots-in-college-football/



Dollar figure worth is in the eye of the beholder. English Bulldogs are worthless. They make cute pups, but once adults what are they good for? They were used for cruel entrainment in the 13th centry. And to this day, they still suffer on the sidelines of Athens with heat exhaustion on the brink of a heart attack,  lapping up its own drool


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't understand why you would shoot any animal with a weapon that you know you'll have to track it.  I hunt for meat.  I want the deer to suffer as little as possible.



Fact is every shot is not a drt shot. And less likely with a bow. I haven't lost a deer yet.  But in the event of it happening,  it would be nice to have a hound to track one


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dollar figure worth is in the eye of the beholder.




Sounds like you boys are jealous that UGA has more money than you 2..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I thought it was because he's broke..



I am.  But I enjoy the challenge.  It's much nicer than paying for a guide to stick you in a spot, open the deer pen to starving deer, while you sit in a stand 20 yards off a bait pile, with a Chapuis Savana collectors rifle, and a Caldwell dead shot treepod rifle rest, hex suit, and a heater buddy. Then have a staff member drag it back to the lodge, gut it,  and pack the meat while your on facebook, posting pictures and status updates of your hunting trip. Then jump on GON acting like a modern day Davey Crockett


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like you boys are jealous that UGA has more money than you 2..



If you really only knew


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like you boys are jealous that UGA has more money than you 2..



Can you tell me WHY that dog is worth that much and what makes it worth..... whatever it is? I don't care if it's a 6 figure dog. It ain't worth no more than a backyard bred dog. Some people don't understand value. I'm sure I could find another breed with a high price tag.  

Face it, Uga was scared of Smokey in the pic and that's humorous..... But the dog and that breed has no other capabilities


----------



## Horns (Jun 17, 2016)

I said yesterday that the heat had made the Vols delirious. Today they got down right stupid


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2016)

Delusional BuckNasty83 said:


> Face it, Uga was scared of Smokey in the pic and that's humorous..... But the dog and that breed has no other capabilities



That's the way he looks. Plus, he was just a puppy.

Look at this. Watch your prize fighting dog turn his back when UGA rams him. I guess that T on his side stands for timid!  

UGA was about to destroy that ugly ol' sissy, punk dog. Y'all should change his name to Ol' Jokey! 'Cause he's such a joke! He's nothing but a sissy and y'all know it!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I am.  But I enjoy the challenge.  It's much nicer than paying for a guide to stick you in a spot, open the deer pen to starving deer, while you sit in a stand 20 yards off a bait pile, with a Chapuis Savana collectors rifle, and a Caldwell dead shot treepod rifle rest, hex suit, and a heater buddy. Then have a staff member drag it back to the lodge, gut it,  and pack the meat while your on facebook, posting pictures and status updates of your hunting trip. Then jump on GON acting like a modern day Davey Crockett



I feel ya.  I'm broke, too.  I still hunt with the same Winchester .243 youth model my old man bought me when I first started hunting.  I hunt on a 24 acre plot that belongs to my dad and uncle.  12 of it will be mine one day.  It does butt up to some high dollar hunting land, so we can lure enough deer to our food plot (small field) in the middle of pines we planted ourselves.

I've never been on a guided hunt and have only been a part of a lease one time.

I don't bow hunt, because it's too hot and I don't care about throwing sticks at deer.  I want the deer to die as quickly and painlessly as possible.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I feel ya.  I'm broke, too.  I still hunt with the same Winchester .243 youth model my old man bought me when I first started hunting.  I hunt on a 24 acre plot that belongs to my dad and uncle.  12 of it will be mine one day.  It does butt up to some high dollar hunting land, so we can lure enough deer to our food plot (small field) in the middle of pines we planted ourselves.
> 
> I've never been on a guided hunt and have only been a part of a lease one time.
> 
> I don't bow hunt, because it's too hot and I don't care about throwing sticks at deer.  I want the deer to die as quickly and painlessly as possible.



All I hunt with is a Remington Model 7 youth model .243. The little joker is awesome. See my profile and look at those deer I've taken with it. I love it.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> All I hunt with is a Remington Model 7 youth model .243. The little joker is awesome. See my profile and look at those deer I've taken with it. I love it.



Awesome deer.  I love mine.  I tell people that my deer shot with a "kid's gun" is just as dead as the ones they kill with those $1000 guns.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> That's the way he looks. Plus, he was just a puppy.
> 
> Look at this. Watch your prize fighting dog turn his back when UGA rams him. I guess that T on his side stands for timid!
> 
> UGA was about to destroy that ugly ol' sissy, punk dog. Y'all should change his name to Ol' Jokey! 'Cause he's such a joke! He's nothing but a sissy and y'all know it!



Lol that was hardly what you indicated. Smokey was never worried about that dog. And if you pay attention he wasn't even bring aggressive towards Smokey. He smelled something and went for it.  Was trying to get it the whole time. Probably that guys spit. And I'm not sure if that's even uga, looks like more like Mississippi States Bully from 2012, but I could be wrong


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Geeeeeeeeeze. 



My doggie can whup yo doggie.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze.
> 
> 
> 
> My doggie can whup yo doggie.



Yap - we have reached a new level of stupid in the SF. Not even you or me can make it more stupid. (which is rare)


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Yap - we have reached a new level of stupid in the SF. Not even you or me can make it more stupid. (which is rare)



Yeah, we've pretty much hit an all time low.  We need to reach for the heights of our normal intelligent sports conversation, such as "daily (insert team)sux".


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## doenightmare (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yeah, we've pretty much hit an all time low.  We need to reach for the heights of our normal intelligent sports conversation, such as "daily (insert team uga)sux".



Gives us some time - we can go lower. It ain't even FB season yet.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

That's not even smokey x but ok. 

And no slayer just got it pulled apart havnt got into it. I did find 2 seals ripped. I'm just gonna get a water pump kit and new seals and see how it does.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I am.  :





Gold Ranger said:


> I feel ya.  I'm broke, too




Ya know, there is this thing called a job! It's where you develop a set of skills and someone will pay you money for those skills..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> That's not even smokey x but ok.
> 
> And no slayer just got it pulled apart havnt got into it. I did find 2 seals ripped. I'm just gonna get a water pump kit and new seals and see how it does.



When I was telling you about the fishing line, I was telling you from experience..

How old is the motor?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze.
> 
> 
> 
> My doggie can whup yo doggie.





doenightmare said:


> Yap - we have reached a new level of stupid in the SF. Not even you or me can make it more stupid. (which is rare)



Y'all don't even have a real mascot, so y'all can kiss it! All y'all have is some sissy dude wearing a yellow Kermit the frog outfit. Pathetic!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> When I was telling you about the fishing line, I was telling you from experience..
> 
> How old is the motor?



It's a 95 150 Johnson. It had to be something like that I never hit anything. Who knows though alls I can do is put new seals in. My dad told me johnsons are junk when I got it hope he's not right lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's a 95 150 Johnson. It had to be something like that I never hit anything. Who knows though alls I can do is put new seals in. My dad told me johnsons are junk when I got it hope he's not right lol



I would have to disagree with your Dad. I've owned 2 Johnson/Evinrude motors in that year series and still have 1. They are dang good motors! I've never been stranded with either and they have more hours than you can shake a stick at! From Saltwater to Fresh and more Salt. Every motor has it's quarks. Your problem sounds like lack of maintenance! I replace my water pumps and seals every 2 years and on my small 30 I do it every year! Welcome to boating! I'll be de-carbing my 30 tomorrow. I troll a lot with that motor and I de-carb it every year in the spring. I'm behind schedule on it. Then again, I spend a lot of time on my PM's! And yes, I do all of my own work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all don't even have a real mascot, so y'all can kiss it! All y'all have is some sissy dude wearing a yellow Kermit the frog outfit. Pathetic!





Least he don't lay on a bag 'o ice the entire game..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would have to disagree with your Dad. I've owned 2 Johnson/Evinrude motors in that year series and still have 1. They are dang good motors! I've never been stranded with either and they have more hours than you can shake a stick at! From Saltwater to Fresh and more Salt. Every motor has it's quarks. Your problem sounds like lack of maintenance! I replace my water pumps and seals every 2 years and on my small 30 I do it every year! Welcome to boating! I'll be de-carbing my 30 tomorrow. I troll a lot with that motor and I de-carb it every year in the spring. I'm behind schedule on it. Then again, I spend a lot of time on my PM's! And yes, I do all of my own work.



He's a merc guy lol. The guy I got boat from said he had it serviced last spring but looking at the insides of the foot they must not have got to that part lol. I do all my work also. My plan was to use it this season and service this winter but looks like that got pushed up.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would have to disagree with your Dad. I've owned 2 Johnson/Evinrude motors in that year series and still have 1. They are dang good motors! I've never been stranded with either and they have more hours than you can shake a stick at! From Saltwater to Fresh and more Salt. Every motor has it's quarks. Your problem sounds like lack of maintenance! I replace my water pumps and seals every 2 years and on my small 30 I do it every year! Welcome to boating! I'll be de-carbing my 30 tomorrow. I troll a lot with that motor and I de-carb it every year in the spring. I'm behind schedule on it. Then again, I spend a lot of time on my PM's! And yes, I do all of my own work.



Johnson/Evinrude have ALWAYS had a reputation of being dependable.  Mercury has had the opposite reputation.  I've got a 12 year old 115 on my Old Pro and it still gets up and goes.  I have had probably 30 OMC motors in my day and they were all good.  I've had some small mercury motors that were good as well.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Least he don't lay on a bag 'o ice the entire game..



No, he got a wussy fan in his suit.  Besides, I hear you lay on a bag of ice yourself!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> No, he got a wussy fan in his suit.  Besides, I hear you lay on a bag of ice yourself!






Ambulance chasing dwag . . .


----------



## riprap (Jun 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's a 95 150 Johnson. It had to be something like that I never hit anything. Who knows though alls I can do is put new seals in. My dad told me johnsons are junk when I got it hope he's not right lol



I had a '96 Johnson 175 Fast Strike for 11 years. Bought it new. I did have to replace the lower unit on it, power pack and VRO pump, but I did it myself. It had a crazy amount of hours on it. The guy that bought it from me still uses it and it's going strong. IMO Fast strike/Intruder series engines were the best built engines ever. OMC just never got the fuel injected thing figured out. 

I blew my Yamaha HPDI up last year and I'm very easy on an engine. Ethanol...


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ambulance chasing dwag . . .



Now see there ... another example of a tiny tech mind.  I don't chase nuthin', I know where them ambulances are headed when the siren comes on!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Least he don't lay on a bag 'o ice the entire game..



because he's too STUPID!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2016)

This thread is funny.  It's hilarious how good Tennesee thinks they are now.  We lose Chubb, totally crap the bed and blow a huge lead, they win a few games and now they think they're good?  Hokay.

That little constipated Yankee coach of theirs has them believing all of cliched delusional nonsense.  Tennessee football baby.  Yeah it strikes fear into all.  Lol.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 19, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> This thread is funny.  It's hilarious how good Tennesee thinks they are now.  We lose Chubb, totally crap the bed and blow a huge lead, they win a few games and now they think they're good?  Hokay.
> 
> That little constipated Yankee coach of theirs has them believing all of cliched delusional nonsense.  Tennessee football baby.  Yeah it strikes fear into all.  Lol.



But they say they're back!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 19, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> This thread is funny.  It's hilarious how good Tennesee thinks they are now.  We lose Chubb, totally crap the bed and blow a huge lead, they win a few games and now they think they're good?  Hokay.
> 
> That little constipated Yankee coach of theirs has them believing all of cliched delusional nonsense.  Tennessee football baby.  Yeah it strikes fear into all.  Lol.


When you lose to the national champions Alabama cause you missed 2 fgs. Your pretty good.  Y'all had Chubb against the tide and lost by 28? We played them better both sides of the ball. I think we would have kept your run game contained, as we did with the tide.

Every game we lost was blown 10-14-17 point lead except bama, which we did lead at one point. 

Ok. Was a playoff team,  again blown lead and lost in double OT. We played fla. When they had a qb. 1 point loss to the SEC east champs.

Arkansas was a blown 14 point lead. I don't know what happened,  but them boys could run through the wall of China.

4 games by a combined of 17 points.  1 national championship team,  1 playoff team,  1 sec east champ. Not bad for a bunch of sophmores without a passing attack. 

No one said were back,  the media has created the hype off what we've done and what we have returning

We will be in ATL for the SEC. So if that is back,  then we're back. I know it sucks choking every year and y'alls prime came and went and couldn't get an SEC title out of it,  but it's our turn again. Just like it used to be UT, or UF will decide the east while you wait for Kirby Dumb to be your savior after riding the coat tails of sabans #1 classes.  A mediocre OC in Chaney and a position coach at DC?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 19, 2016)

They just mad cause they've never seen uga win it all on tv bec they weren't born yet or too young to remember.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They just mad cause they've never seen uga win it all on tv bec they weren't born yet or too young to remember.



Watched them win in 80. Both on tv and at Sanford


----------



## Horns (Jun 19, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> When you lose to the national champions Alabama cause you missed 2 fgs. Your pretty good.  Y'all had Chubb against the tide and lost by 28? We played them better both sides of the ball. I think we would have kept your run game contained, as we did with the tide.
> 
> Every game we lost was blown 10-14-17 point lead except bama, which we did lead at one point.
> 
> ...



Y'all have had a full team of freshman and sophomores for 4 years running now. All I will say is your boy better get it done this year or the brick by brick mantra train will start running off the tracks.

As far as our mediocre oc and position coach for a dc, it won't take long to see what we have. We have great players on both sides.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They just mad cause they've never seen uga win it all on tv bec they weren't born yet or too young to remember.



Well at least the Vol mascot is smarter than most of his fans!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2016)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Watched them win in 80. Both on tv and at Sanford



I missed one live game that year.  But who expects a vol fan to be accurate about anything, including "we be coming back".  

My favorite of all time plays though was watching Herschel running over that little Vol player ... I think Bates was his name and someone thought he was an all American.  All I saw was an All on da Back player.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

So you guys must be old then to remember the last time uga was relevant on the big stage huh?


----------



## Horns (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> So you guys must be old then to remember the last time uga was relevant on the big stage huh?



Depends on your definition of old. I'll be 43 at the end of the month and I remember.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 20, 2016)

Horns said:


> Depends on your definition of old. I'll be 43 at the end of the month and I remember.



Yep Horns depends on the definition of old. I am 54,for the most part don't always feel it,but I have my days. My youngest daughter will start her first year at UGA in August.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Horns said:


> Depends on your definition of old. I'll be 43 at the end of the month and I remember.





Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Yep Horns depends on the definition of old. I am 54,for the most part don't always feel it,but I have my days. My youngest daughter will start her first year at UGA in August.




I'm 39 and he calls me old.. 

Kids these days..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> So you guys must be old then to remember the last time uga was relevant on the big stage huh?



If it weren't for Doug Dickey and Phat Phil Fulmer you wouldn't be having this conversation. Given that you think Browning Slayer is old brings into question if you even old enough to know what a football was when 10uhc grabbed the lucky ring in 98'. 

PS: If he's old, then I'm ancient.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 20, 2016)

Leave it to volsux fans to argue about dogs. It's all they got.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it weren't for Doug Dickey and Phat Phil Fulmer you wouldn't be having this conversation. Given that you think Browning Slayer is old brings into question if you even old enough to know what a football was when 10uhc grabbed the lucky ring in 98'.
> 
> PS: If he's old, then I'm ancient.



I was 14 in 98 so I remember. And anyone over 35 is old for sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> And anyone over 35 is old for sure.



Why is that?? Can't count higher than 35?


----------



## Horns (Jun 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why is that?? Can't count higher than 35?



The number is probably 20. That way he can use his fingers and toes. Of course some of them could be missing too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why is that?? Can't count higher than 35?



I just figured out why you have something stuck you know where when it comes to football! You can't remember seeing your beloved team win anything on the big stage! You are 8 years older than me which would make you 4 in 80 and don't even say you remember bec it's a science proven fact humans can't really remember things before 5 yrs old. That's it mystery solved! Even tech fans on this board have seen their team win it all! Gah that's gotta sting..pun intended


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I just figured out why you have something stuck you know where when it comes to football! You can't remember seeing your beloved team win anything on the big stage! You are 8 years older than me which would make you 4 in 80 and don't even say you remember bec it's a science proven fact humans can't really remember things before 5 yrs old. That's it mystery solved! Even tech fans on this board have seen their team win it all! Gah that's gotta sting..pun intended



Something stuck "you know where"???

You would be the expert. You should be glad this is a forum where you have to type.. Cause in a conversation, you wouldn't get much in from constantly sticking your foot in your mouth..

I've seen my Dawgs in person do a lot of things. SEC Championship, Sugar Bowls & a really good Hobnail boot call..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I just figured out why you have something stuck you know where when it comes to football! You can't remember seeing your beloved team win anything on the big stage! You are 8 years older than me which would make you 4 in 80 and don't even say you remember bec it's a science proven fact humans can't really remember things before 5 yrs old. That's it mystery solved! Even tech fans on this board have seen their team win it all! Gah that's gotta sting..pun intended



I was plenty old enough in 80' and remember it. However i can't recollect the 98' win by the big pumpkin. Once Peyton left nobody really paid attention.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Once Peyton left nobody really paid attention.



They still don't!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Something stuck "you know where"???
> 
> You would be the expert. You should be glad this is a forum where you have to type.. Cause in a conversation, you wouldn't get much in from constantly sticking your foot in your mouth..
> 
> I've seen my Dawgs in person do a lot of things. SEC Championship, Sugar Bowls & a really good Hobnail boot call..



You know the only thing that anyone remembers is the nc's. Ive seen my team win one and remember it. Quack here has seen his. 6 has seen his many times. Gator fans and tj have seen theirs. Auburn guys have seen theirs. You havnt. And that's why you get on here every day and spew all your hate at 10rc. Youre covering the fact that you despise all of us other fans bec weve actually seen it. You may get to one day but like ive said before I believe 10rc will win another one before uga. 
PS horns is trying really hard to be like you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You know the only thing that anyone remembers is the nc's. Ive seen my team win one and remember it. Quack here has seen his. 6 has seen his many times. Gator fans and tj have seen theirs. Auburn guys have seen theirs. You havnt. And that's why you get on here every day and spew all your hate at 10rc. Youre covering the fact that you despise all of us other fans bec weve actually seen it. You may get to one day but like ive said before I believe 10rc will win another one before uga.
> PS horns is trying really hard to be like you!



I remember my team winning 10. There was one more before that, but I was younger than 6 and according to science (pffffffffffft) I'm not suppose to remember that.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I remember my team winning 10. There was one more before that, but I was younger than 6 and according to science (pffffffffffft) I'm not suppose to remember that.



That's just something I remember from college them telling us. And I don't really recall anything before around 10 personally.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You know the only thing that anyone remembers is the nc's.



No, I remember lots!

I remember going to the Dome and watching us win the SEC Championship! I remember the party in New Orleans! I remember a whole heck of a lot!

As far as Hatred Spewing.. Nah, I don't hate all of the other teams. I hate the Vols! From their delusional fans to that nasty orange you guys wear. I hate Knoxville! Heck, I hate Tennessee as a state! Funny, all of the Vols on this board obviously hate Tennessee as well. Not a single one of them live their but talk about how great it is!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> That's just something I remember from college them telling us. .



Explains a lot!!

Liberal minded professors educating our fine youth of tomorrow..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> That's just something I remember from college them telling us. And I don't really recall anything before around 10 personally.



I vividly remember JFK being assassinated in black and white on TV. I was less than 5 1/2 y.o. 

"They" like to pretend "they" have all of the answers, but history has proven them wrong time and time again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, I remember lots!
> 
> I remember going to the Dome and watching us win the SEC Championship! I remember the party in New Orleans! I remember a whole heck of a lot!
> 
> As far as Hatred Spewing.. Nah, I don't hate all of the other teams. I hate the Vols! From their delusional fans to that nasty orange you guys wear. I hate Knoxville! Heck, I hate Tennessee as a state! Funny, all of the Vols on this board obviously hate Tennessee as well. Not a single one of them live their but talk about how great it is!


Slayer hates orange so much he only buys white pumpkins for Halloween.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slayer hates orange so much he only buys white pumpkins for Halloween.



Since you brought it up.. 

The only thing that is Orange that is allowed in my house is required by law. And when I get in my stand, that nasty thing comes off. Fact!!

My son came home with Orange shoes a while back (he just turned 8) and he tried to hide them from me. I found them, asked the wife what in the world she was thinking and I got a "Don't talk to me, go talk to your son".. There was no talking, I grabbed the shoes and out the house they were thrown! They never came back in! Kid cried, daddy smiled, wife shook her head and I said "Let that be a lesson".. 

And pumpkins, stay on the porch.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Since you brought it up..
> 
> The only thing that is Orange that is allowed in my house is required by law. And when I get in my stand, that nasty thing comes off. Fact!!
> 
> ...



Im calling the dnr on you you cant remove the vest in the stand during gun season!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Explains a lot!!
> 
> Liberal minded professors educating our fine youth of tomorrow..



I was just glad to get out. I really do think the teachers nowadays are teaching kids the liberal nonsense and making them dumber not smarter!


----------



## Horns (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You know the only thing that anyone remembers is the nc's. Ive seen my team win one and remember it. Quack here has seen his. 6 has seen his many times. Gator fans and tj have seen theirs. Auburn guys have seen theirs. You havnt. And that's why you get on here every day and spew all your hate at 10rc. Youre covering the fact that you despise all of us other fans bec weve actually seen it. You may get to one day but like ive said before I believe 10rc will win another one before uga.
> PS horns is trying really hard to be like you!


If this wasn't a rated G forum, I would tell you what I think about your beloved program and you as well.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

Horns said:


> If this wasn't a rated G forum, I would tell you what I think about your beloved program and you as well.



You can forward all complaints to me by way of pm!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You can forward all complaints to me by way of pm!



So says the guy that cries "personal attack" because I quote him.. How many times have you cried that so far? I can quote you about 6 times for crying that..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

I havnt brought back post of his from 6 years ago in an attempt to embarrass him have I? Completely diff. Ive just been saying hes trying to be like you..I feel if you search someones name on here and pull up years old post that's crossing a creep line that only you've crossed so far. Id never do that to horns.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

Wouldn't even do it to you for that matter. Its called class and as Ive always said you lack it. This is just a sports forum but to me you take it too far sometimes. If you want to rant n rave about how good you think uga is ok I get it. If you want to beat down ut bec you hate them like I hate uga I get it. When you pull up post to make fun of ppl that is over the line imo.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 20, 2016)

And horns im just aggravating ya I wouldn't wish being like slayer on even my worst enemies!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Wouldn't even do it to you for that matter. Its called class and as Ive always said you lack it. This is just a sports forum but to me you take it too far sometimes. If you want to rant n rave about how good you think uga is ok I get it. If you want to beat down ut bec you hate them like I hate uga I get it. When you pull up post to make fun of ppl that is over the line imo.



Pulling up threads you start is making fun of you? 

You do realize that you are the one that posted it to begin with. You do also realize you are the one that can delete that thread. So, why would you post something you were ashamed of? 

I bump threads all the time. Funny reading material especially when it shows someone sticking their foot in their mouth over and over again.  

If you are going to say or do something in a public forum, you should be ready for folks to not agree with you. Do a search on "Baiting in the Northern Zone" and see what you come up with. IMO....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> And horns im just aggravating ya I wouldn't wish being like slayer on even my worst enemies!





Watch the personal attack.. That's crossing the line, imo.. 

Ya see how childish that sounds!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Watch the personal attack.. That's crossing the line, imo..
> 
> Ya see how childish that sounds!


daily volsux. 
go bammers in ga for only 2 days back to tahoe


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2016)

daily volsux to all


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Do what I do?? You don't understand public forums do you? Everything you post is out there for the world to see..

Have you never looked at your "Public Profile"? Man, you got a lot to learn about Public forums....  

I just looked at yours (took 2 seconds) and now I know you've only made 3 friends and you average 1.62 posts a day..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Have you never looked at your "Public Profile"? Man, you got a lot to learn about Public forums....
> 
> I just looked at yours (took 2 seconds) and now I know you've only made 3 friends and you average 1.62 posts a day..




4x4, those tips were on the house, btw..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

See, you taught me something.. I didn't know it was frowned upon to squat on the greens.. Hmmm

And you've never seen another member bring a thread up from another member from 5 or more years.. 

And Robert (rhbama3) is far from a UGA fan!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

And back to the topic of "How the Dawgs Really Feel"...

I HATE THE VOLS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2016)

September can't get here fast enough, college foosball and dove season !!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm 39 and he calls me old..
> 
> Kids these days..



You are knocking on the door.  I'm 40.

Good thing about it, for a solid year I've been quoting this....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> September can't get here fast enough, college foosball and dove season !!!



hurry up tek football


----------



## Horns (Jun 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You are knocking on the door.  I'm 40.
> 
> Good thing about it, for a solid year I've been quoting this....



I remember when that dummy cut loose with that one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hurry up tek football






It's gonna be our year !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2016)

We're BACK !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's gonna be our year !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> We're BACK !!!



You pullin for the Dawgs now?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're BACK !!!



Tech is BACK!! In the Back of the ACC division!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

And if you think I'm the only 1 to view your "Public Profile" you just don't get it...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You are knocking on the door.  I'm 40.
> 
> Good thing about it, for a solid year I've been quoting this....





I give the wife grief all the time. Keep telling her, I'm still in my 30's!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 20, 2016)

Horns said:


> Y'all have had a full team of freshman and sophomores for 4 years running now. All I will say is your boy better get it done this year or the brick by brick mantra train will start running off the tracks.
> 
> As far as our mediocre oc and position coach for a dc, it won't take long to see what we have. We have great players on both sides.



Kiffin had great players at USC. Dooley had a record setting Tennessee offense.  Don't matter if you can't coach.  Chaney served on both those staffs. We've only had freshman and sophmores the last 2 years. We've got the Dooley players out and finally full Butch with a little depth.

Kiffins class was all thugs. Hardly any from his class was left after their first year.  On top of that,  he ran a bunch of Fulmers players off.

Enter Dooley 1 season later.  He was left with hardly nothing,  but did have a very solid first class. So we're already facing attrition. By the time Dooleys time is up,  he left Butch with NOTHING.  Didn't even recruit o line. 

Enter Butch.  We had NOTHING.  Injuries didn't help.  We were forced to play freshman. Fast forward to now. Those young guys have a ton of experience that is going to Shia up this year.  

Under normal circumstances, teams won't play freshman and sophomores. Given what we've been through, they have played well.  It's hard to compete at the college level when your straight outta high school.  You don't have the knowledge, the game speed is super fast and not to mention the strength difference. And the fact it's the sec where it's full of NFL talent. Our young guys have exceeded expectations. It's not hard to see why everyone is high on UT this year. Poke all the fun you want.  But anyone with any football sense understands and can see UT can contend this year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I missed one live game that year.  But who expects a vol fan to be accurate about anything, including "we be coming back".
> 
> My favorite of all time plays though was watching Herschel running over that little Vol player ... I think Bates was his name and someone thought he was an all American.  All I saw was an All on da Back player.




That's a UGA favorite past time,  huh 

Yall have to admit.  The TN vs GA rivalry has been pretty good the past few years.  Most always a nail biter


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was plenty old enough in 80' and remember it. However i can't recollect the 98' win by the big pumpkin. Once Peyton left nobody really paid attention.



Well I guess Tee and UT got everyone's attention with a win in the first ever BCS National Title.

You was a fan of Manning, huh?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You know the only thing that anyone remembers is the nc's. Ive seen my team win one and remember it. Quack here has seen his. 6 has seen his many times. Gator fans and tj have seen theirs. Auburn guys have seen theirs. You havnt. And that's why you get on here every day and spew all your hate at 10rc. Youre covering the fact that you despise all of us other fans bec weve actually seen it. You may get to one day but like ive said before I believe 10rc will win another one before uga.
> PS horns is trying really hard to be like you!


Horns is trying to find a place to fit in. An as bad as he is,  it's clear he's not even on Slayers level. I'd bet he's not even a football guy


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, I remember lots!
> 
> I remember going to the Dome and watching us win the SEC Championship! I remember the party in New Orleans! I remember a whole heck of a lot!
> 
> As far as Hatred Spewing.. Nah, I don't hate all of the other teams. I hate the Vols! From their delusional fans to that nasty orange you guys wear. I hate Knoxville! Heck, I hate Tennessee as a state! Funny, all of the Vols on this board obviously hate Tennessee as well. Not a single one of them live their but talk about how great it is!


I live 10 mins from the Tennessee line.  I work there, shop there, etc. I like the Tennessee laws better too


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slayer hates orange so much he only buys white pumpkins for Halloween.



Even hates the sunset


----------



## Horns (Jun 20, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's a UGA favorite past time,  huh
> 
> Yall have to admit.  The TN vs GA rivalry has been pretty good the past few years.  Most always a nail biter



Especially when it is at Knee-land stadium


----------



## Horns (Jun 20, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Horns is trying to find a place to fit in. CensoredCensoredCensored bad as he is,  it's clear he's not even on Slayers level. I'd bet he's not even a football guy



I will never fit in with a Vol. And you have no clue whether or not I am a football guy. I have been fitting in pretty good from 2009. I see you sporting that 2015.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I live 10 mins from the Tennessee line.  I work there, shop there, etc. I like the Tennessee laws better too



Sorry but correct me if I'm wrong. You work in Tennessee, shop there and you like the laws there. Why in the world would you live just 10 minutes inside the GA line? That makes absolutely NO SENSE! Do us all a favor and move 20 minutes north. 

My guess is, where you live is better than Tennessee! Not saying much for your beloved state..


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 21, 2016)

My dog can beat your dog, give me a break.
Times and teams change, Whippersnappers.  

My first live college game was Tennessee at Georgia Tech in 1956.  What a game it was, a real slobber knocker.   Tennessee won 6-0 but lost a lineman to a broken leg.  At game time Tenn was ranked no. 3 and Tech no. 2.  That ranking was reversed after the game.  Tenn was the only team that beat Tech that year and Tenn only lost one, the National Championship at the Sugar Bowl to Baylor by 6 points.

Loosing to Tenn that year were:
Auburn 35 - 7
Alabama 24 - 0

Loosing to Tech that year were:
LSU 39 - 7
Auburn 28 - 7
Alabama 27 - 0
Florida 28 - 0
UGA 35 - 0
Pitt in the Gatorbowl 21 - 14

Times change, teams change, Go Eagles!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> My dog can beat your dog, give me a break.
> Times and teams change, Whippersnappers.
> 
> My first live college game was Tennessee at Georgia Tech in 1956.  What a game it was, a real slobber knocker.   Tennessee won 6-0 but lost a lineman to a broken leg.  At game time Tenn was ranked no. 3 and Tech no. 2.  That ranking was reversed after the game.  Tenn was the only team that beat Tech that year and Tenn only lost one, the National Championship at the Sugar Bowl to Baylor by 6 points.
> ...






You tell 'em Popzzzzz !!!!  GT is BACK !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

Er uhm Popzzz it's "losing" not "loosing..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow, GT beat da BRAKES off 5 major power house SEC teams in one season ???  Holy CRAP !!!   I just weren't hatched yet.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Popzzz it's "losing" not "loosing..."



we know what you meant, bad spellin' amd all.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, GT beat da BRAKES off 5 major power house SEC teams in one season ???  Holy CRAP !!!   I just weren't hatched yet.



Yeah with a team loaded with WWll vets playing young kids what do you expect??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> we know what you meant, bad spellin' amd all.





"amd" all . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Yeah with a team loaded with WWll vets playing young kids what do you expect??





Personally, I'd say thank you and tip your hat to the vets, but that's called class, you skipped.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> Times and teams change, Whippersnappers.



They sure do! Now Tech completely sucks (winning 1 ACC game last year) and the Vols are all pumped up cause they won 9 games last season and they haven't done that in a decade.

So thanks for pointing out that Tech and the Vols both suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, GT beat da BRAKES off 5 major power house SEC teams in one season ???  Holy CRAP !!!   I just weren't hatched yet.



Yep.. 21 years before I was born..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Personally, I'd say thank you and tip your hat to the vets, but that's called class, you skipped.



That one's gonna leave a mark.....

Owned by a Techie...


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 21, 2016)

The "o" on my keyboard sticks up too high.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You tell 'em Popzzzzz !!!!  GT is BACK !!!!




You are absolutely right ... GT is back under the outhouse ... again!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They sure do! Now Tech completely sucks (winning 1 ACC game last year) and the Vols are all pumped up cause they won 9 games last season and they haven't done that in a decade.
> 
> So thanks for pointing out that Tech and the Vols both suck!


One of those wins was over yall.  And even with 1 more loss, we still managed a higher tier bowl game


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> One of those wins was over yall.  And even with 1 more loss, we still managed a higher tier bowl game



Let me bring you down to reality and not your little dream world...



> OK, so it hasn't even been 20 years for the Vols, but when you consider the talent that has graced that campus, it feels like an eternity. Since that last national championship, Tennessee has had four head coaches and zero SEC titles.



Ya see, these are called FACTS!!! You can't debate them.. You can't argue them.. All you boys can hang your hat on is the fact that the Vols have been a JOKE!! And what if's.. For more than a decade all we hear is excuses! If this play would have happened.. Or this play.. Or this play.. It's a broken record!!! It's been fun to watch you boys get all excited, only to get crushed within the first 6 games. There use to be a lot more action in this forum from Vols and there always is around the start of the season and reality sets in and they disappear. Just like KYbobwhite.. 




> In the last 15 seasons, the Bulldogs had 10 double-digit-win seasons, went 146-51 and made 15 bowl games. Georgia won the SEC in 2002 and 2005, and played in three other SEC title games.



Not a National Championship for the Dawgs but we've been relevant unlike the sorry Vols.. Yeah, I could hang my hat like you Vols and cry "If this play could have happened" junk but there is no point. It's been fun watching the Dawgs filled with headaches but at the end of the day, the Dawgs are more relevant in college football than the Vols by a long shot!


Ok, lets hear your excuses Vols cause you have no facts to stand on except "Vols Are Not BACK"! Get double digit wins for the next few years and then you can say your back..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Everyone knows ugas record the past 15 years is attributed to 10rcs record and floridas record at times in those 15 years. They are typically 3rd behind 10rc and uf and now that I think we hold up our end of that bargain and fla prolly will yall will take back yalls place behind the 2. Sucks yall couldn't win it all in that period of time.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let me bring you down to reality and not your little dream world...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None of that, had anything to do with my statement. No one cares about the last decade. I'm looking forward to the next decade.

Congratulations on such a successful season. 
Some how, yall managed 10 wins with a weaker schedule and fought tooth and nail to scrape out an OT win against the mighty powerhouse Georgia Southern.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Everyone knows ugas record the past 15 years is attributed to 10rcs record and floridas record at times in those 15 years. They are typically 3rd behind 10rc and uf and now that I think we hold up our end of that bargain and fla prolly will yall will take back yalls place behind the 2. Sucks yall couldn't win it all in that period of time.



UGA's success is attributed to UT's record? That makes NO SENSE!!

So we play Tennessee in every game? UGA's success was measured in WINS! Domination over UT in games played! 10 wins and 5 loses over the Vols in the last 15 years!

Yeah, back in the 90's we were typically third but guess what, it's not the 90's! And UT is not the team of old. Use whatever excuse you want but that's all it is. 2 opinions from 2 Vols based solely on their opinions. The fact of the matter is UGA has dominated UT for more than a decade!! I know counting is not a strong point so you might want to google the definition of "decade".. 

You "HOPE" UGA goes backwards but, I know, you don't like the term "facts" but UGA has better facilities, better recruiting, more money and it's just a better football state. And if you think Butch will out recruit Kirby you are nuts!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> None of that, had anything to do with my statement. No one cares about the last decade. I'm looking forward to the next decade.



No one cares about the last decade??

Spoken like a true Vol that would like to forget the last 15 years!

Vols and Miami fans have one thing in common. They both wish it was 1990 again!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, back in the 90's we were typically third but guess what, it's not the 90's! And UT is not the team of old.



Thanks for making my point. Last 15 years we havnt held up our end of the deal with uf and that is why uga has had its successes in the east.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thanks for making my point. Last 15 years we havnt held up our end of the deal with uf and that is why uga has had its successes in the east.



End of the deal? That would be an excuse for getting beat over and over and over again!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA has better facilities, better recruiting, more money



Again you don't know facts. You just like to spew your hatred for your little frans here. Facts UT has a state of the art indoor facility..one of the best in the country. Uga doest. Fact revenue for the UT football team in 14 (only thing I found) was 103 mill and Uga was 91 mill. You look so ridiculous. Ok you hate 10rc get over it child.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

And recruiting..according to espn since 2014 yall have only out recruited us 1 year and that was last year. Again you are wrong smh.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Again you don't know facts. You just like to spew your hatred for your little frans here. Facts UT has a state of the art indoor facility..one of the best in the country. Uga doest. Fact revenue for the UT football team in 14 (only thing I found) was 103 mill and Uga was 91 mill. You look so ridiculous. Ok you hate 10rc get over it child.



Facts?? 

Let me help you here unless you don't like Forbes articles.. 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/chrissm...e-footballs-most-valuable-teams/#472c1b5b4ab6

And I said "Facilities" not 1 building. You do know we are building a brand new indoor facility right?

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ost-impressive-facilities-in-college-football

Neyland is a dump and you know it! Heck, everyone on this board that has been there will say the same thing compared to the other stadiums in the SEC. You have more seating and that's all!

Now who looks ridiculous??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> And recruiting..according to espn since 2014 yall have only out recruited us 1 year and that was last year. Again you are wrong smh.





2014 

I said if you think Kirby will be out recruited by Butch you would be crazy! 

Richt was a heck of a recruiter. One of the best in the Nation but he is out now and Smart is running the recruiting campaign and it's really starting to show!

You might want to go over to Scout and take a look.

Heck, I'll post the link for ya! For some reason, UGA is still ahead. Even if you look at 2015, 16 and 17 projections.. 

http://www.scout.com/a.z?s=73&p=9&c=14&yr=2017


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 2014
> 
> I said if you think Kirby will be out recruited by Butch you would be crazy!
> 
> ...



But...but...but... 10rc is loading up on 3star athletes.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now who looks ridiculous??



You. Uga is adding the indoor facility bec of Ut and the rest of the sec. They are way behind the times. 

And about 8 of those 11 3 stars we have committed now will be bumped to 4 or better. I think he out-recruits smart this year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Tee Higgins will be on board soon thatll jump us up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You. Uga is adding the indoor facility bec of Ut and the rest of the sec. They are way behind the times.
> 
> And about 8 of those 11 3 stars we have committed now will be bumped to 4 or better. I think he out-recruits smart this year.



Again, your opinion!! I give you articles, facts and tie it with a bow and you can't admit you failed to provide anything but old articles and your opinion.

So, is Forbes wrong or are you? 

And as far as ranking Facilities, who is wrong?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> But...but...but... 10rc is loading up on 3star athletes.



Rejected from other schools, 3 stars athletes..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Forbes is a well known liberal political contributor and as such I don't listen to or take anything they say to be truth. As I do any other liberal or liberal supporter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Forbes is a well known liberal political contributor and as such I don't listen to or take anything they say to be truth. As I do any other liberal or liberal supporter.



So, we're just suppose to take your opinion... 

And what credentials do you have to help support your argument? 

And what about the Facilities?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Look it up. Since youre so good at using the search function. Its known fact that forbes is a liberal supporter. So I couldn't care less that they have yall 2-3 spots ahead of us..in 2013. We have added many things like yall have im sure since then. We have a state of the art indoor field and yall do not. Pretty clear on facilities.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Look it up. Since youre so good at using the search function. Its known fact that forbes is a liberal supporter. So I couldn't care less that they have yall 2-3 spots ahead of us..in 2013. We have added many things like yall have im sure since then. We have a state of the art indoor field and yall do not. Pretty clear on facilities.



I don't need to look up anything. You tell us your opinion, I post up articles that PROVE you wrong and all you can say is, "I could care less what they say".. 

If you want to be taken serious, do your homework before giving your opinion.. Funny how it keeps coming back to "YOUR" opinion vs a magazine that is published bi-weekly and is well known for its lists and rankings.

Like I said before, what credentials do you have to trump Forbes?

We already know that answer!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

You basing your opinions on an article from forbes proves once again you have little original ideas or thoughts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You basing your opinions on an article from forbes proves once again you have little original ideas or thoughts.



I have lots of opinions! Problem is, I also have factual data to back them. Something you've YET to show! I could post up other articles but you would just blow them off.

Like I asked before.. What credentials do YOU have to discredit the links I post? Heck, you don't have anything to discredit the links I post. 

So, unless you give us something more than your opinion, I'll continue to discredit you!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Tennessee is a bit outdated, but are you not aware of the future plans? Besides,  most student ATHLETES don't base their decision on the looks of the schools face.  They look at training facilities, stadiums, etc. Which we are atthe top of the list. A lot of UT'S campus is getting remodeled. And renovations to upgrade the legendary Neyland are coming AGAIN too. We recently lowered seat capacity in the stadium.  It was the biggest stadium in the south.  Now 2nd to A&M because we lowered capacity to add more luxury suits.

A lot of the campus is outdated, but a lot of people like the historic looks.  And Neyland on the river is a thing of beauty on game day.  Very unique to have a Vol Navy. Makes for great tailgate parties too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

At the end of the day, year, seasons, the ONLY things that count are NC's!!  Bottom line boys, nobody rembers the rest..


Best of luck to all you  dwags, Vols, Gators, Bammers, etc.  BUT TECH's gonna rule this forum, it's OUR YEAR !!! 



Mebbe I've been drankin . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Tennessee is a bit outdated, but are you not aware of the future plans? Besides,  most student ATHLETES don't base their decision on the looks of the schools face.  They look at training facilities, stadiums, etc. Which we are atthe top of the list. A lot of UT'S campus is getting remodeled. And renovations to upgrade the legendary Neyland are coming AGAIN too. We recently lowered seat capacity in the stadium.  It was the biggest stadium in the south.  Now 2nd to A&M because we lowered capacity to add more luxury suits.
> 
> A lot of the campus is outdated, but a lot of people like the historic looks.  And Neyland on the river is a thing of beauty on game day.  Very unique to have a Vol Navy. Makes for great tailgate parties too.




Hey Yota, even your fellew Vol agrees with me. Except he uses the term "outdated" on everything.. That's like calling a fat kid "husky".. 

And for the record, Knoxville is a little outdated!

And Buck, I will give you one thing, having the stadium next to a river is pretty cool. Problem is, it's in a dumpy part of the country and the stadium is a dump.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At the end of the day, year, seasons, the ONLY things that count are NC's!!  Bottom line boys, nobody rembers the rest..
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all you Suck butt dwags, Vols, Gators, Bammers, etc.  BUT TECH's gonna rule this forum, it's OUR YEAR !!!
> ...



Your right.  But the tools of success come from recruiting.  Recruiting is majorly impacted by facilities and stadiums. Unless your buying guys cars and bags of money like Meyer and Saban


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Unless your buying guys cars and bags of money like Meyer and Saban



Or ignoring rapes and the mistreatment of women at the University to advance the athletic program..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or ignoring rapes and the mistreatment of women at the University to advance the athletic program..



Were getting rid of Jim my Cheek. That some will advance UT. Besides,  all involved on our behalf was dismissed from the team until proven otherwise


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At the end of the day, year, seasons, the ONLY things that count are NC's!!  Bottom line boys, nobody rembers the rest..
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all you Suck butt dwags, Vols, Gators, Bammers, etc.  BUT TECH's gonna rule this forum, it's OUR YEAR !!!
> ...



im going with drankin quackbro........and that is a beautful thang fo sure. Nicy and bama own cfb. did you get the invitation he sent you to roll with the tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your right.  But the tools of success come from recruiting.  Recruiting is majorly impacted by facilities and stadiums. Unless your buying guys cars and bags of money like Meyer and Saban



or lie like a volsux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> im going with drankin quackbro........and that is a beautful thang fo sure. Nicy and bama own cfb. did you get the invitation he sent you to roll with the tide.






BZZZZZZZZZZ, Roll Tide !!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BZZZZZZZZZZ, Roll Tide !!!!



You 2 should get a room...


----------

